# Dock construction - day 1



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Not enough cash to hire a professional (and a lack of professionals) has me neck deep in the Alabama river!! Got the dock laid out marking where I will set the 9 - 6" pilings in a week or so. Getting it square was a bit of a challenge but before I finished it was spot on. Hard to measure and figure with my "catfish stringer stealing" friend Al E. Gator cruising a couple hundred yards away, but eventually he went away and I got my thinking cap on! When complete finished size will be 24'x16' with a couple of cool hanging lights, benches, and an alligator proof built in livewell. Will keep y'all updated on the progress.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Off to a good start. Much respect for tackling the job yourself!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!!

That looks VERY square!

But it reminds me of the Navy way...

"Measure with micrometer, mark with a crayon, cut with a chainsaw"...

But starting "square" is a GREAT start!

Try hard to keep it square too. It'll lead to a better build, then last a lot longer than eyeballin" it.

If you care that much as the job goes on, you'll get a GREAT dock.

Good for you!

Jim


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck with the project, Try'n. Gonna have water for fish cleaning, and power for lights?


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*don't forget*

3-4-5 triangle rule for squaring...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great start brother.....sounds like a good dock when ya finish! Just keep in mind the height the water gets after all our rains and don't scrimp on the wood or fiberboard!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Good luck with the project, Try'n. Gonna have water for fish cleaning, and power for lights?


Yes. outlet for battery charging. Some cool hanging lights. Water for washing worm crap off your hands. Didn't want to start fish heads in the water so cleaning station is 100' away under the cabin.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Man I wish I was up there to help you out on that dock...I love that kind of work....You got it laid out and its the same depth all around you shouldn't have to much trouble with the piling wanting to float as you are starting them.....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like you are off to a good start on your project.


----------

